# Our Life Road Trip



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin: here's where we visited today just by accident!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ohhh shit looks like someone was bein looked for....... still gonna run ur dick beaters


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

i found the particle board store for all you professional enclosure builders :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh shit! :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:0 
i need an enclosure built...can some one help me out..i cant find mdf around here!!!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

think u need to do body work first and get painted... then worry about a box *****


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 18 2006, 11:03 PM~5077460
> *oh shit!  :roflmao:  :guns:
> *


dont talk about, be about it :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Mar 18 2006, 11:23 PM~5077573
> *think u need to do body work first and get painted... then worry about a box *****
> *


yeah we gonna start shavin the truck soon i think


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> think u need to do body work first and get painted... then worry about a box *****
> [/quote
> 
> kiddin fool
> this dude gots an enclosure built out of particle board..just wondering if he could hook me up with one...lmao


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 19 2006, 04:24 AM~5077579
> *yeah we gonna start shavin the truck soon i think
> *


 :biggrin: 
soon as it gets a little warmer out...bring your welder down..and we will knock it out in no time


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 18 2006, 10:23 PM~5077574
> *dont talk about, be about it  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

shouldn't go writing checks your fatass can't cash! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

phrase for the day:



MAN UP



:biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

DAMN!!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

:roflmao: wish I coulda been there.....then again its only a few hours away


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Mar 18 2006, 11:49 PM~5077722
> *:roflmao: wish I coulda been there.....then again its only a few hours away
> *


never know :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

fuck you biglinc

:roflmao: :cheesy:

I wonder where fatass was


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 19 2006, 12:02 AM~5077773
> *fuck you biglinc
> 
> :roflmao: :cheesy:
> ...


u next? LOL :biggrin: 



no sightings


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 19 2006, 12:05 AM~5077783
> *u next? LOL  :biggrin:
> no sightings
> *


6611 N Lamar Blvd
Austin, TX 78752

if you want some come get some ***** :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
n bring some bad bitches so I can get some new pussy :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 19 2006, 12:07 AM~5077798
> *6611 N Lamar Blvd
> Austin, TX 78752
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 19 2006, 12:05 AM~5077783
> *u next? LOL  :biggrin:
> no sightings
> *


At least pitbullx could back up the shit talkin :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Mar 19 2006, 12:08 AM~5077801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Did you all take your vitamins before you went there?










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

this ***** scared now he aint got balls to post in here


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Mar 19 2006, 08:50 PM~5081860
> *this ***** scared now he aint got balls to post in here
> *


i seen him looking though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 19 2006, 09:33 PM~5082384
> *i seen him looking though
> *


(cough* spinnin subs *fart)


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 19 2006, 10:37 PM~5082417
> *(cough* spinnin subs *fart)
> *


 :0


----------



## spinnin_subs (Jun 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

umm... did some one just get there hoe card pulled?


i guess aaron sees how far the bullshit gets him... all i can say is... if i was being looked for, i'll make myself visible, but real ****** do real things ya know??

now i will leave you with prolly the hardest shit ever out of 50's mouth...


"if you were smart you'd be shook of me, cuz i'd get tired of looking for ya; spray ya mama crib, and let yo ass look for me"


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

come on bitch bump your gums!!


----------



## spinnin_subs (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 19 2006, 09:48 PM~5082497
> *umm... did some one just get there hoe card pulled?
> i guess aaron sees how far the bullshit gets him... all i can say is... if i was being looked for, i'll make myself visible, but real ****** do real things ya know??
> 
> ...


i'm still tryin to figure out why people are lookin for me, didn't realize some people considered the net real life, but oh well, you win some, loose some.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i didnt know the net was a fantasy world?


----------



## spinnin_subs (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 19 2006, 09:54 PM~5082539
> *i didnt know the net was a fantasy world?
> *


i guess not?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spinnin_subs_@Mar 19 2006, 09:55 PM~5082549
> *i guess not?
> *


yea..nothing on the internet is real. 

there's not PEOPLE behind these screennames. just a computer randomly spitting out letters. :uh:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 19 2006, 10:54 PM~5082539
> *i didnt know the net was a fantasy world?
> *


i guess it was when he was bumpin his gums :roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Mar 19 2006, 10:57 PM~5082576
> *i guess it was when he was bumpin his gums :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

it got real, Real quick


----------



## spinnin_subs (Jun 16, 2005)

so again, why the big infatuation with me?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spinnin_subs_@Mar 19 2006, 10:51 PM~5082519
> *i'm still tryin to figure out why people are lookin for me, didn't realize some people considered the net real life, but oh well, you win some, loose some.
> *


well, you can either swallow your pride and let it go, squash the bs... or make yourself visible...

one way or the other, i wanna see somethin caught on digi-cam b4 friday...



i know if someone made it known they were lookin for me, they woulda found me b4 they could post the pictures....


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

just a wake up call








Hey Joe, did u know damage and the other hydro shop in highland are closed now? weird


----------



## spinnin_subs (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 19 2006, 10:01 PM~5082624
> *well, you can either swallow your pride and let it go, squash the bs... or make yourself visible...
> 
> one way or the other, i wanna see somethin caught on digi-cam b4 friday...
> ...


i did let it go, right before that topic was closed, and now this.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> *and then the peanut gallery starts chiming in in an issue that they have nothing to do with, this is great, i live for this kind of ATTENTION.
> 
> *



whats a matter, u dont like the attention now?


----------



## spinnin_subs (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 19 2006, 10:05 PM~5082661
> *whats a matter, u dont like the attention now?
> *


as much of a bitch this makes me, no i don't, because i'd rather not get into a fight, its not exactly something i live for every day.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spinnin_subs_@Mar 19 2006, 10:03 PM~5082638
> *i did let it go, right before that topic was closed, and now this.
> *


you gonna cry to get this topic closed too huh


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 19 2006, 11:07 PM~5082681
> *you gonna cry to get this topic close too huh
> *


even if it does, a point was made


----------



## spinnin_subs (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 19 2006, 10:09 PM~5082695
> *even if it does, a point was made
> *


and i got that point very well, and unlike some people, i'll admit it.


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

***** I just wanted to let you know I ain't no fucking hoe, and been through too much to back down from any motherfucker. welcome to the real life and don't pm me!!!!!!!!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

k i got the point, so i finally met someone real on the net.....that was a lil too real for me, and i think for my own good, i should just ignore your sn for my own good, unless i can call a truce.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 19 2006, 11:22 PM~5082816
> *k i got the point, so i finally met someone real on the net.....that was a lil too real for me, and i think for my own good, i should just ignore your sn for my own good, unless i can call a truce.
> *



proud of ya...


be you, and be true...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spinnin_subs+Mar 19 2006, 09:07 PM~5082675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GOD DAMN THAT'S TOO FUUNY.


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

Now this dude wants a truce..lmao
after he talkin shit about our family..wtf...jus a scared little hoe i think


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Mar 20 2006, 05:37 PM~5087648
> *Now this dude wants a truce..lmao
> after he talkin shit about our family..wtf...jus a scared little hoe i think
> *


***** shaddap before I e-slap you in the gums :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 20 2006, 05:41 PM~5087689
> ****** shaddap before I e-slap you in the gums  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


***** i got your address :angry: 






:biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Mar 20 2006, 04:37 PM~5087648
> *Now this dude wants a truce..lmao
> after he talkin shit about our family..wtf...jus a scared little hoe i think
> *


correction on that one, i never down talked our life car club, i never even brought it in any of the subjects, just a heads up.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

da general said he dont know what a truce is :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=510899]


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 20 2006, 02:44 PM~5087295
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

can't we all just get along


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 20 2006, 06:27 PM~5088120
> ****** i got your address  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 20 2006, 05:57 PM~5088460
> *da general said he dont know what a truce is  :0
> *


oh well then.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 20 2006, 08:38 PM~5090025
> *oh well then.
> *


i knew you was a fugazi..a fake ass buster


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i guess u dont learn....... fools already came to your hometown...... dude if i was you i just wouldnt say anything else.........


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 10 2006, 07:54 PM~5022305
> *hrm, a big 6'2" built guy like me saying something retarded like "why you gotta punch me"?
> 
> just can't picture it....sorry
> *





> *QUOTE(Brahma Brian @ Mar 13 2006, 11:12 AM)
> Aaron, be careful not to get too big for your britches, maybe you have forgotten he lives in the SAME state that you do...
> 
> 
> why should that matter? hell, he could live in the same town for all that matters, but only a wuss will show up with 20 of his friends *





> *everyone note that all these people are from the "white trash" capitals of indiana
> 
> so again, why should i test someone like you people? its not worth my time, unlike ya'll, i actually work for a living, instead of living in a 80k dollar house *


My favorite quotes of the day.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i dont know whats going on,,,but it looks like some hoe cards got pulled

funny shit


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 21 2006, 02:50 PM~5093661
> *i dont know whats going on,,,but it looks like some hoe cards got pulled
> 
> funny shit
> *


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 20 2006, 10:38 PM~5089649
> * :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Mar 21 2006, 11:48 PM~5095967
> *My old lady lives in St. John  :biggrin:
> ...what the fuck did I miss  :angry:
> *


people running their mouth, had to shut it for them


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243873


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

My old lady lives in St. John :biggrin: 


...what the fuck did I miss :angry:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ready for another road trip yet???????????/


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 21 2006, 02:57 PM~5093706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 9 2006, 09:09 AM~5931859
> *:biggrin:
> *


boy i sure wouldn't mind sending someone a paypal of about $700 to shoot a vid of aaron getting his ass stomped to shit and have that very same vid majically loaded up on LIL...

***HINT HINT***

get at me through PM for those thats interested...

if he were close to me, this woulda been done already!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 9 2006, 03:06 PM~5933527
> *boy i sure wouldn't mind sending someone a paypal of about $700 to shoot a vid of aaron getting his ass stomped to shit and have that  very same vid majically loaded up on LIL...
> 
> ***HINT HINT***
> ...


 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 9 2006, 01:06 PM~5933527
> *boy i sure wouldn't mind sending someone a paypal of about $700 to shoot a vid of aaron getting his ass stomped to shit and have that  very same vid majically loaded up on LIL...
> 
> ***HINT HINT***
> ...


 :0 aaron who??


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 9 2006, 10:55 PM~5937907
> *:0  aaron who??
> *


the guy the ourlife crew rolled to find...

but imma see if my fam. can get down there, ay aaron, tough guy, whats your address pimp!

i mean, you are gangsta right?, whats your complete addy...

name
street
city,state, zip


tell me how to find you and we can see whats really good... and dotn go givin me addy's to your co-workers (a bitch like you WOULD do that)


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 9 2006, 10:01 PM~5937972
> *the guy the ourlife crew rolled to find...
> 
> but imma see if my fam. can get down there, ay aaron, tough guy, whats your address pimp!
> ...


u seriously think i'm that dumb? :roflmao: your funny, common sense tells someone not to put their address and ish on the net. you need therapy boi.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Aug 9 2006, 11:05 PM~5938003
> *u seriously think i'm that dumb? :roflmao: your funny, common sense tells someone not to put their address and ish on the net.  you need therapy boi.
> *


i think your a fuckin pussy and you KNOW i'll have you fucked up...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 9 2006, 10:14 PM~5938098
> *i think your a fuckin pussy and you KNOW i'll have you fucked up...
> *


i'm not postin mine for the same reason you don't post any of your ish  but it took me less than 5 seconds to find yer truck on sounddomain.com, btw, yer missin a couple of pictures


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spinnin_subs+Mar 19 2006, 09:07 PM~5082675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :uh: HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

AS I HAVE SAID, THINGS THAT YOU SAY ON LIL, MAY NOT BE TAKING AS A JOKE TO SOMEONE ESLE.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

as they say in prison someones getting green-lighted. :0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

And back from the dead...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 13 2007, 11:16 PM~6981011
> *And back from the dead...
> *


i remember this


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i thought this was gone :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ausshole (Oct 25, 2005)

u all should have known he was a bitch


draarong= dra*aron*g= aron in drag


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asshole_@Jan 15 2007, 01:03 AM~6989810
> *u all should have known he was a bitch
> draarong= draarong= aron in drag
> *


yea your right, you don't spell my name with 2 a's :uh:



keep talkin bout me












































*YOUR MAKING ME FAMOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 9 2006, 12:06 PM~5933527
> *boy i sure wouldn't mind sending someone a paypal of about $700 to shoot a vid of aaron getting his ass stomped to shit and have that  very same vid majically loaded up on LIL...
> 
> ***HINT HINT***
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 15 2007, 01:55 AM~6990170
> *yea your right, you don't spell my name with 2 a's :uh:
> keep talkin bout me
> THATS FUCKING GOLDIE"S SAYING YOU FUCKING ****** *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 19 2006, 11:22 PM~5082816
> *k i got the point, so i finally met someone real on the net.....that was a lil too real for me, and i think for my own good, i should just ignore your sn for my own good, unless i can call a truce.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Who would like to see this moved to off topic?

It doesn't really belong here...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm suprised it wasn't moved there sooner?


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

damn...bwhahaha....i thought this was long gone by now too :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I think it should be moved to whatever forum this fool decides to start talking shit in 


Reminder aaron


----------

